# AURORA



## CobKits (Dec 5, 2017)

dont miss out on the best new artist in the last 2 decades


----------



## esh dov ets (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## CobKits (Dec 10, 2017)

the only thing better than listening to her cover of teardrop is watching it!

such a remarkable talent, new album should be out in next few months


----------



## esh dov ets (Dec 10, 2017)

yea


----------



## CobKits (Dec 30, 2017)

Amazing cathedral show just released


----------



## CobKits (Apr 14, 2018)

i get to see this amazing being in the flesh next week at the historic Roxy in LA

i love music. a lot... but im struggling to think of the last time ive been so excited for a show


----------



## MisssMaryjane (Apr 14, 2018)

CobKits said:


> the only thing better than listening to her cover of teardrop is watching it!
> 
> such a remarkable talent, new album should be out in next few months


Wow! There's 4:51 seconds of my life that i just totally wasted. lol.


----------



## CobKits (Apr 15, 2018)

did you factor in all the extra time you wasted posting about it, lol?


----------



## MisssMaryjane (Apr 15, 2018)

This girl looks like a mutant. Can somebody please tell me why her eyes bug out when she sings?


----------



## MisssMaryjane (Apr 15, 2018)

CobKits said:


> did you factor in all the extra time you wasted posting about it, lol?


Hi my name is Cob, and I sell Cobkits. Would you like to buy some Cobkits please. I want to sell you Cobkits because my name is Cob. My name is Cob because i sell Cobkits and if I didn't sell you Cobkits I would still be named Cob. I would still be named Cob even if I didn't sell Cobkits, because i do sell Cobkits and my name is Cob.


----------



## CobKits (Apr 15, 2018)

A+ extra effort shitting on people you dont know for no reason!


----------



## MisssMaryjane (Apr 15, 2018)

CobKits said:


> A+ extra effort shitting on people you dont know for no reason!


I'm just messing with ya bub. Can't ya tell? It's all in good fun. 

But seriously that dude can't sing. I would save your money and skip the show.


----------



## need4weedz (Apr 15, 2018)

MisssMaryjane said:


> Hi my name is Cob, and I sell Cobkits. Would you like to buy some Cobkits please. I want to sell you Cobkits because my name is Cob. My name is Cob because i sell Cobkits and if I didn't sell you Cobkits I would still be named Cob. I would still be named Cob even if I didn't sell Cobkits, because i do sell Cobkits and my name is Cob.





MisssMaryjane said:


> I'm just messing with ya bub. Can't ya tell? It's all in good fun.
> 
> But seriously that dude can't sing. I would save your money and skip the show.



I'm fucking dead. HAHAHA


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 21, 2018)

MisssMaryjane said:


> Hi my name is Cob, and I sell Cobkits. Would you like to buy some Cobkits please. I want to sell you Cobkits because my name is Cob. My name is Cob because i sell Cobkits and if I didn't sell you Cobkits I would still be named Cob. I would still be named Cob even if I didn't sell Cobkits, because i do sell Cobkits and my name is Cob.





MisssMaryjane said:


> This girl looks like a mutant. Can somebody please tell me why her eyes bug out when she sings?


you suck.


----------



## CobKits (Apr 22, 2018)

the roxy was something else.

one of the best shows ive ever seen out of hundreds and hundreds


----------



## MisssMaryjane (Apr 23, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> you suck.


Yes i do!


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 23, 2018)

MisssMaryjane said:


> Yes i do!


oh, well that's cool.


----------

